# Omega Pocket Watch



## mib (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi! i'm wondering if there are any lists that you can look in for the serial number of my omega pocket watch that will determine the age when i was made ??


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

You could try here

Chris


----------

